# Two New Buildings



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I hope everyone had nice Thanksgiving weekend. Here at Eaglewings we are thankful for being able to keep busy with shows and creating new stuff.

Two of our newest creations are a Church and a Court House building. We wanted to share some pictures with you so you can tell us what you think.


The church is about 15” long by 12” wide and about 24” tall 











Now here it is detailed












The Court House is about 14” long by 12” wide and 24” tall 












Detailed


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

The Second Building looks more like a school to me....

Philip


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Na, that's a court house. 

Love that "stone" paint.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, it's a courthouse. That's what Dan calls it....


----------



## Bob Vaughn (Jan 5, 2008)

Must be I see that it is wheelchair accessible....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dan great job, nice to see some different style buidings out there







Now all we need, or (i) NEED is a Full scale size Grand Central Station with platform for my side of the house wear my passengers trains will be kept


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

Being a wheelchair user I noticed the ramp right off. 

The funny thing is I've been to many old municipal buildings like this throughout New England, and when you get inside you are at like a split level landing between the basement and first floor. If you are lucky there will be a stair lift or box lift. Two buildings that stand out most in my mind were hysterical. The first had a ramp laying almost flat against the stairs, I'm guessing at a 30 degree angle, works for the paper deliveries with a hand truck, not for chairs. The last one had a buzzer on the landing with a wheel chair symbol and a sign that read, "Push for Assistance". Then someone would come down and help you, ir go get the dept you needed to speak with, and you never left the landing. At least it is better than being outside in the rain, by only a thin margin.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, 
They look great as usual! Do I detect a fence post cap for the court house dome? 
Best, Ted


----------

